# PHP 7.2 MSSQL extension



## serlogo (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi,
Is anyone help for PHP 7.2 MS-SQL extension? FreeBSD 12 and PHP 7.2.10, I couldn't find any extension for ms-sql server.
Please help..


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2019)

That's probably because it's been deprecated: http://php.net/manual/en/intro.mssql.php


----------



## EnergizerVAT (Jan 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's probably because it's been deprecated: http://php.net/manual/en/intro.mssql.php


URL
404 Not Found​


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Shows you how deprecated it is, they removed the whole lot from the online documentation.


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 28, 2021)

I don’t think it was ever particularly well supported. You might be able to use odbc. I think that was the more supported method, although not sure quite how good that support was. I’m also not sure if that only works if the php code is running on Windows.

I had a quick look and saw some references to php 7.4 on a Microsoft site so it might still work but I didn’t bother doing any more research than that.


----------

